# Opera - libqt-mt.so.3 not found



## psycho (Mar 5, 2010)

Hy there,

I downloaded Opera from their website, and I downloaded version 9,64 For FreeBSD 7.x, 8.x.
Of course, I run FreeBSD 8.0 release.
Then I extracted the content of downloaded file.
There was install.sh file.
I executed it and installed Opera.

But now when I run it I get error message:

```
/libexec/ld-elf.so.1: Shared object "libqt-mt.so.3" not found, required by "opera"
```

help


----------



## graudeejs (Mar 5, 2010)

I bet you need to install qt3


----------



## graudeejs (Mar 5, 2010)

Why not to install opera 10.x from ports?
www/opera


----------



## DutchDaemon (Mar 5, 2010)

People really need to stop downloading stuff from the net and expecting it will 'just work'. The activity that takes place between 'downloading stuff from the net' and actually making it work with FreeBSD is called 'porting', and the result ends up as a 'port'. 

So take advantage of the porting effort, and use a port when it's available, so you don't have to complain here about errors that could and should have been avoided.


----------



## kpedersen (Mar 5, 2010)

If you are bored, you could try running one of these bad boys,

http://snapshot.opera.com/unix/labs-6177/

I think either Qt is statically compiled in, or it uses the systems native widget toolkit (i.e gtk if installed)

In other words, iirc, I didnt need to have Qt libs installed when I ran the 32-bit 10.50 beta.


----------



## quakerdoomer (Mar 7, 2010)

@psycho: While using ports is really a life saver, do note that it doesn't always keep pace with the latest releases of the original software.


----------

